# Reboot!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Anyone remember the TV show Reboot? I just found season 1 and 2 on Amazon streaming video. After watching Tron: Legacy the other day, I can use something will intelligence.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Anyone remember the TV show Reboot? I just found season 1 and 2 on Amazon streaming video. After watching Tron: Legacy the other day, I can use something will intelligence.


Chris, you just gave me whiplash on the way-back machine. I loved that show.


----------



## bscoles (Jan 2, 2003)

Loved Reboot. Used to come in to where I work early, ate breakfast and watched Reboot before we opened the store for business.

Now part of Rainmaker Entertainment Inc. There were some hopes for a trilogy of Movies, that never came to pass. http://www.reboot.com

Would love to see new episodes rendered with todays technology.


----------

